# Full face helmet on airplane?



## MattP. (Oct 3, 2005)

Hey all,

I'll be flying from Seattle to Sacramento later this week, and will be shipping my bike ahead of time, but bringing all my gear on in my luggage. Problem is my suitcase is nowhere big enough to fit my full face. 

So, has anyone had any issues bringing a full face on the plane with them? I figure I could just put my backpack in the overhead compartments and put the helmet under the seat in front of me? Or vise versa? 

Any help would be much appreciated!


----------



## prophet413 (May 17, 2007)

you will be fine. just hold it in your lap, or wear it.


----------



## ruralrider528 (Nov 8, 2008)

wear it in case of emergency LOL. Maybe you should get a helmet bag to carry it in, if you cant just include it on your carry on. You may want to take the visor off and store that somewhere separately so it does not break. good luck


----------



## Hesh to Steel (Oct 2, 2007)

I read your thread title and immediately LOLed thinking of someone sitting on an airplane wearing a fullface.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

You should have no problems bringing it as a carry on. Have you seen what people try to pass off as "Carry Ons" these days? They're bringing flat out huge suitcases, spending 10 minutes above me trying to cram them in the overhead compartment, only to have the flight attendants tell them they have to check it.

It should fit in the Overhead compartment no problem.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

sorry, but this is funniest post in a long time

take it on the plane


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

just wear it!

Seriously though, done it twice now and its been fine both times. Go for it


----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

At least go through one of the security checkpoints wearing the helmet, just for the shits and giggles..


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

Another vote for wearing it. Ask who the pilot is, and them gasp, and proceed to put on your full body armor as well......


----------



## pro (Oct 7, 2007)

006_007 said:


> Another vote for wearing it. Ask who the pilot is, and them gasp, and proceed to put on your full body armor as well......


Please get someone to video tape this if it happens!


----------



## yater (Nov 3, 2006)

I've flown several times with my motorcycle helmet....no problem.


----------



## rmr_demo7 (May 27, 2007)

Wear it, make sure you drool a little, randomly yell things like, "SEND IT", "HUCK IT!" "HIP THAT S#*T!", while banging your head on the seat in front of you. Everyone would be freaking out and thinking what is this tard going to do next.


----------



## bdamschen (Jan 4, 2006)

I took mine carry-on on a flight from San Jose to Colorado Springs. It just barely fit in the overhead compartment with the visor up at an acceptable non-dork level. To make life easier, pull the visor off or put it down some.

It came in really handy later though, when I got stuck with a 4 hour layover in Denver. I hadn't slept in like 48 hours, so I just found a nice patch of quiet floor, put on my D2 and went to sleep. I probably looked retarded.


----------



## zark (Dec 21, 2004)

Bring it! You get really funny looks when the TSA looks at your helmet bag


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

i fly with my helmet strapped to my backpack all the time...


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Flown with my helmet strapped to my Dakine bag a few times.


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

Wear it on the plane 

"Its for my own good."


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

I put my full face helmet on and did some braaaaaaaap sounds for a couple of minutes when I travelled to Whistler last year and the folks around me just stared in amazement haha


----------



## heylex25 (May 18, 2008)

+1 on wearing it and having full body armor on.:thumbsup:


----------



## RTG (Feb 22, 2008)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> sorry, but this is funniest post in a long time


You said it


----------



## MattP. (Oct 3, 2005)

So I guess the consensus is wear it on the plane? With the pressure suit? Goggles? Baggies I would assume? Will I be flamed at the airport if I wear moto pants? Will people say my helmet looks flexy? Will I be suggested to buy an Avy because it will make my bike 200% better?


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Probably.


----------



## HighTitan (Jan 26, 2007)

i took mine on the plane when i flew to california over the winter it was fine. but on our connecting flight (smaller plane) it didnt fit over head. but i simply put it on the floor in front of me. i also had a book bag and the helmet. hope this clears stuff up.


----------



## GiantGeoff (Jun 22, 2007)

Wear it and say "Trust me. You're gonna want one too. DOWN WITH OBAMA!"


----------



## Xaero (Mar 18, 2006)

I want updates on this thread.. Did you really wear it on the plane?


----------



## AznRider (Jun 20, 2008)

Wearing it prolly didnt passed thru securities.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Xaero said:


> I want updates on this thread.. Did you really wear it on the plane?


Yes.


----------



## MattP. (Oct 3, 2005)

Xaero said:


> I want updates on this thread.. Did you really wear it on the plane?


I don't fly out until Friday. I think if I do wear it, I won't be sober, haha. :thumbsup:


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

If you wear your helmet through security, expect to spend hours in a TSA Interrogation Room. 

TSA doesn't f*ck around man.


----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

Raptordude said:


> If you wear your helmet through security, expect to spend hours in a TSA Interrogation Room.
> 
> TSA doesn't f*ck around man.


Nay sayer!


----------



## MattP. (Oct 3, 2005)

Raptordude said:


> If you wear your helmet through security, expect to spend hours in a TSA Interrogation Room.
> 
> TSA doesn't f*ck around man.


Yaaaayyyyy!


----------



## dhtahoe (Mar 18, 2004)

Raptordude said:


> If you wear your helmet through security, expect to spend hours in a TSA Interrogation Room.
> 
> TSA doesn't f*ck around man.


I work in the aviation industry. TSA has NO sense of humor at all.


----------



## pwrtrainer (Oct 23, 2005)

" I am sick of these mother fu&$in helmets on this mother fu&$in plane!!"


----------



## hoovermd (Dec 22, 2007)

Put your tampons in it and call it your purse.
Seriously, I could have hidden dead bodies inside a large bag that some women call purses...



MattP. said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I'll be flying from Seattle to Sacramento later this week, and will be shipping my bike ahead of time, but bringing all my gear on in my luggage. Problem is my suitcase is nowhere big enough to fit my full face.
> 
> ...


----------



## vwolf (Jun 9, 2004)

You gotta take pictures or post a video on youtube
maybe ordering a drink while the flight attendant stares at you jajaj


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

pwrtrainer said:


> " I am sick of these mother fu&$in helmets on this mother fu&$in plane!!"


HAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHA :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

You are allowed "one carry-on and one personal item". This is usually a bag and a purse but take advantage of it. Helmets, skateboards, and even 26" wheels tied together with no tires count. You can get around bike charges by packing most of your parts in your suitcase, your frame and fork in a small box, and carrying your wheels.


----------



## cheloco (May 10, 2004)

Wear it.Just tell them that the Doctor prescribe it in case the stress med. doesn't work...


----------



## dhtahoe (Mar 18, 2004)

Here is what you do. When you here the crew tells everyone to prepare for landing put that thing on and grip the arm rests like mad. It's all about timing. $20 I hear about it within 30 days. Especially if you fly Southwest.


----------



## Fotog (Sep 13, 2008)

This thread makes me wish I had somewhere to fly with my full-face.


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

Just tell the security people that you have seizures and need to wear a helmet to protect yourself. They can't say **** about it if it's medically necessary.


----------



## Duckiller (Jan 23, 2008)

I fly a TON and agree that TSA has no sense of humor.....that's why they are so fun to F*&k with, do it! Act like you have Turrets and cuss them out why'll your at it, I would pay to see that!


----------



## renegade545 (Nov 13, 2008)

I was thinking about taking my full face with me to Canada in less than a week, don't need to crack my head doing some stupid sutff on snow.


----------



## hofferfish (Feb 5, 2006)

I have travelled with my full face a few times. The best incident was when I had my full face with me in the salt lake city airport coming home from jackson hole and (not so funny) was really sick so I could barely walk (f**king pneumonia) so my mom was pushing me around in a wheel chair with my helmet in my lap and people were giving me the most bewildered looks like i had gotten into some crazy motorcycle accident or something.


----------



## cyrix (Jan 29, 2008)

Hesh to Steel said:


> I read your thread title and immediately LOLed thinking of someone sitting on an airplane wearing a fullface.


LMFAO.

Stewardess: Sir, why are you wearing that?
You: Well you never know when we might be going down some mountains!
Stewardess: Um...what sir?
You: You know....hitting some sick mountains at breakneck speed. 
Stewardess: Sir, could you remain right here for a moment?
You: Sure....why?
*ten seconds later you're tackled by an Air Marshall with a gun in your back*


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

"Full face helmet on airplane?"
Damn I was hoping it was a sequel to snakes on a plane!


----------



## cyrix (Jan 29, 2008)

bullcrew said:


> "Full face helmet on airplane?"
> Damn I was hoping it was a sequel to snakes on a plane!


I'M SICK AND TIRED OF THESE MOTHER****ING FULL FACE HELMETS ON THIS MOTHER****ING PLANE!!


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

cyrix said:


> I'M SICK AND TIRED OF THESE MOTHER****ING FULL FACE HELMETS ON THIS MOTHER****ING PLANE!!


LMAO!!!!!


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

cyrix said:


> I'M SICK AND TIRED OF THESE MOTHER****ING FULL FACE HELMETS ON THIS MOTHER****ING PLANE!!


You're a day or two too late.

Next time buddy.


----------



## cyrix (Jan 29, 2008)

Raptordude said:


> You're a day or two too late.
> 
> Next time buddy.


Aw well shucks post nazi. I sure am super sorry for missing that post.

/s


----------



## spazzy (Aug 15, 2004)

hey i want an update...did you wear it on the plane? if so any mega strange looks?


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

I think he must be in jail right now....


----------



## spazzy (Aug 15, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> I think he must be in jail right now....


lol that just made my day, it just was really funny :thumbsup:


----------



## Xaero (Mar 18, 2006)

I think he really got arrested...


----------



## Razorfish (May 9, 2008)

Wear it and when another passenger asks about it say, "Well I saw the mechanic working on the engine and he had nothing but tape and bailing wire in his toolbox."


----------



## huntandride (Sep 29, 2007)

Razorfish said:


> Wear it and when another passenger asks about it say, "Well I saw the mechanic working on the engine and he had nothing but tape and bailing wire in his toolbox."


******* Plane!


----------



## DeadlyStryker (Feb 12, 2005)

Fotog said:


> This thread makes me wish I had somewhere to fly with my full-face.


Me too.

Full face on a plane ---> :incazzato:


----------



## MTB_prodigy (Jun 16, 2007)

Just do it.

Who knows, you might even get something going. Just wear your helmet throughout the flight and people will catch on. In a couple years everyone will be wearing lids on their flight.


----------

